# Carmilla



## PageOfCups (Apr 28, 2008)

Anyone else read this book? I've finished it (it was increadibly awesome) and I don't know anyone else that's read it, so I thought I'd ask what people here thought of it.

Personally I wanted the lesbian vampire to win, but you can't have everything.

Anyone else?


----------



## GypsyScarlett (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi,

I read Carmilla years ago and loved it. It doesn't get the attention it deserves, considering it predated Dracula by 25 years.

I find Lefanu hit or miss, however. Some of his stories I loved- others were sort of blah.


----------



## PageOfCups (Apr 29, 2008)

I've never read any of his other work. It took me over a year to get hold of Carmilla. Would you recomend any of his others? His writing style was a bit distracting (most likely due to the out dated laguage) but the story was really engaging.


----------



## GypsyScarlett (Apr 29, 2008)

This website has all of Lefanu's works, including his novels and short stories. Joseph Sheridan LeFanu - Biography and Works Green Tea is probably his most famous. 

Have you read Algernon Blackwood? I find his style much more approachable than Lefanu. Ancient Sorceries is a really cool story. Its also online if you google it.


----------



## PageOfCups (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks ^.^ I'll have to look into it.

And no I haven't. I'm not a huge fan of classic literature and for the most part it bores the hell out of me since the ones that last long enough tend to be a genre I'm not at all interested in. But every now and then I'll find one that I really love, like The Phantom of the Opera. But I will look into that Blackwood story. The title sounds really interesting.


----------

